# New kitten trying to feed off dog?!



## kate2000 (19 August 2017)

Hi, this is my first post on H&H despite being a follower/lurker for a few years! Please be gentle with me!
We have a rescue cavalier (not sure of age but we reckon anywhere between 8-11years). She was a rescue and had previously been breeding on a puppy farm. She has had many litters and has large , pronounced teats. We had her spayed whenever we got her, about 4 years ago.
We have recently acquired an 11 week old kitten - she is fully weaned and eating kitten food no problem. She showed no interest in feeding from her mum when we got her, 2 weeks ago. She has formed a good bond with our rescue dog but has now started trying to feed off her!! We know she is obviously not getting any milk from her, so I think it is a comfort thing. Our vet told us to separate them, but this is proving impossible as our house isn't that big and the kitten, understandably,doesn't like being crated. 
Has anyone here had this experience? Did the kitten grow out of it? The dog is quite content with the kitten trying to suckle, in fact she rolls over to give her good access and gives her the odd lick and nuzzle!
I've started putting tea tree oil, diluted, on the dogs teats and it works for a while, til the smell wears off, and then the kitten is straight back on.
Any tried and tested suggestions most welcome! Or if you think she will grow out of it, please let me know.
Thank you
Kate


----------



## Amymay (19 August 2017)

No advice, but how sad. Kitten shouldn't have left mum until it was 12 weeks and despite what you may have been told, doesn't sound as if it was weaned properly.


----------



## Auslander (19 August 2017)

Slightly similar situ - I had two kittens from the same litter. One was very grown up, and seemed fine about leaving mum, but the other one was a lot more upset. He used to suckle on his brother, and it went on for quite a few weeks. He did it less and less, and eventually gave up. I figured it was giving him comfort, and his brother didn't seem to mind, so I let him get on with it


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 August 2017)

I'm thinking the kitten will soon stop when he realises he's getting nothing at the milk bar! Both my youngsters tried to do this to the big dog-a boy! Occasionally, one of them will have a check and a lick.


----------



## satinbaze (20 August 2017)

I wouldn't use tea tree oil as I have heard it can be toxic to some animals( not sure about kittens) try using vick vapo rub it will last longer too.


----------



## Blanche (20 August 2017)

Some do do this and it has nothing to do with being weaned too early. I had some kittens come in with their mother. They were never formerly weaned/separated from their mother, they started solid food and gradually stopped feeding off their mother. They were with me for a long time for a variety of reasons and up until around a year old they all gather around a fluffy cat bed and suck and puddy( what I've always called making biscuits). It seemed the seven of them found it very comforting and it was a daily ritual. I have had others who would suck off anything that would let them even if their mother was there. I had a male cat that loved kittens and they would love to suck at Uncle Custard while he looked bemused. I wouldn't worry unduly if your dog doesn't mind but only you know your dog. If you keep chasing the kitten of f the dog you may stress it more and in turn make the sucking worse. It may be worth looking for a dog or cat toy that is fluffy( but not one that sheds hair) that you could put where the kitten likes lying, to cuddle up to.


----------



## Bellasophia (21 August 2017)

A cotton vest for your girl ,(size  for a new born human baby ),will be sufficient to stop the kittens access to the milk bar..) ..I've always used this system for a smaller dog,post spay,to protect stitches ..works well.  Tie a knot in the shirt to stop it riding up...


----------



## Blackwijet (21 August 2017)

It's just their way of self comforting - look at it from kitten point of view, they've been with Mum and siblings and then suddenly they are on their own with nobody to cuddle up to - furry warm dog makes a good substitute

My 14 week Siamese kitten (Loonie) did this to my 10yr old resident Tonk (Poppy) for a while, ususally when she was going off to sleep.  Poppy wasn't too impressed but did put up with it.  Gradually as Loonie has got a little older (nearly 10 months now) she did it less and less and by the time she had been with me for a month or so she stopped doing it altogether other than occassionally chewing Poppy's ear!


----------



## Nasicus (21 August 2017)

One of our cats used to suckle on my mums dressing gown, it was pink with pale spots on it, and he always suckled on the spots whilst fleecing. We reckon it was because to him, they looked like nipples. So in theory, he must have though as was some giant nipple covered human when she wore it!


----------



## kate2000 (23 August 2017)

Thank you all for the replies! Thanks especially to satinbaze - i had never even considered it could be toxic! Eek! I'll maybe just leave her be and see what happens. Our dog seems more than happy letting her suckle, and the kitten just seems to do it for a short while and then falls asleep. So hopefully she will grow out of it. Will pop a teddy in her bed too, to see if it helps matters.
Thank you all


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 August 2017)

I had a small black spayed female cat who was fully grown when I got a yellow Lab pup (already had a brown adult Lab).  As the pup grew up, the cat took to sucking the yellow's fur just behind her ear, she had never bothered with the brown Lab's fur.  I would leave the two of them to sort it out, although I must admit my cat never really gave up, even thought he dog wasn't too keen on the idea.


----------

